# Wayne county catfish tournament



## dirtysouthforeman (Apr 10, 2012)

So who all is planning on fishing this tournament? its only 3 weeks away!


----------



## flatheadfisherman (Apr 10, 2012)

I will be there. Finishing up some things on the boat this week. Can't wait.


----------



## coltday (Apr 10, 2012)

I will be there, thank God the river is 2 miles from the house!


----------



## jkkj (Apr 10, 2012)

count me in.


----------



## BUZZ2010 (Apr 11, 2012)

Me too.


----------



## flatheadz (Apr 13, 2012)

Im returning to get some more of that money... Good luck to all and Im looking forward to the 4-5 foot level. Water is 75 degrees though so some of the big uns will be in the banks...First time we have a water level thats not outta of the banks so we should turn in some heavy weight


----------



## Ricky Deloach (Apr 14, 2012)

Rain, sleet, or snow I am there.


----------



## GAMEBRED1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Ill be there.


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Apr 17, 2012)

Ricky i know you will be there. that tournament has treated you pretty good the last couple of years to say the least haha! i met you at the polygraph test site. my uncle and i got 3rd last year. looking foward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## Ricky Deloach (Apr 19, 2012)

See you there dirty. Good luck. Should be some big fish caught this year.


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Apr 19, 2012)

Good luck to you too ricky! hopefully we will see you at the polygraph test site again!


----------



## flatheadz (May 2, 2012)

Good luck to all. The river is holding around 2.3 to 2.6 and 80 degree water. Its gonna be interesting. The big uns are out of the holes. Hold him hook!!!


----------



## GAMEBRED1 (May 2, 2012)

Yea its low. Took out a j14 this weekend and some places read .09 all the way across on the dept finder. Someones could make alot of money  with an ungrounding service this weekend with all the out of towners.


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (May 2, 2012)

the lower the better! good luck to everybody and be safe out there!


----------



## gatorhater (May 3, 2012)

Glad to have all of yall coming. Bring plenty of friends. It will mean bigger cash payouts for everyone


----------



## JEG86 (May 4, 2012)

Dodge county boys will be there!!


----------



## jkk6028 (May 4, 2012)

anyone have a link to information on this event?


----------



## Ricky Deloach (May 4, 2012)

Jkk6028 call me 912 536 7906


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Apr 23, 2013)

Its that time of year again! Who all is gonna be there?!


----------



## flatheadfisherman (Apr 23, 2013)

I will be there. Definitely some water in the river this year!


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yea it was a little too low last year. Fished above Jaycee and could only find about 8 foot of water. And we camped on it most of the night haha


----------



## flatheadz (Apr 25, 2013)

ill be there.. i got a question about a certain boat ramp if one of the locals will give me a ring i would greatly appreciate it. chad 478-538-4717. Im not looking for tips just the condition of this certain ramp. thanks


----------

